

Request HN: Somebody please build a Twitter bootstrap for native mobile apps - playhard

I think it will be very useful for developers to get started with a beautiful template. Making it easier to build visually appealing apps.
======
podman
Apple and Android both provide a ton of pre-built, customizable, components
for use in apps. I would argue that no one needs to build a Twitter Bootstrap
for mobile because Apple and Google have already done so.

------
Ark-kun
Just read this excelent and very easy tutorial from Scott Guthrie:
[http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/03/18/building-a...](http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/03/18/building-
a-windows-phone-7-twitter-application-using-silverlight.aspx)

------
404error
Instead of submitting a request, take a shot at building one. If you open
source it maybe others can help you build it.

Just a thought.

------
ittan
Yahoo Mojito?

